# Do I Need a Credit Card?



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

My husband and I are moving to Dubai next week. From all that I've read, it'll be necessary for the family to rent a car for the first few months to get us back and forth to work and shopping, etc. We hope to buy a car after that as long as everything is going well.

My question is do I need a credit card to rent the car? I mean I have a debit Visa card and lots of money (well not lots, we are teachers) backing up that debit card, but a few years ago we did the whole cutting up the credit card thing because our debt was getting out of control. Now I use the debit for everything. But just had to rent a car in the U.S. for just a week and they wouldn't take the debit card or a cash deposit. I had to get my mom to rent it with her credit card. How embarassing.

So if you know if I need a credit (non-debit) card to rent the car in Dubai, I'd appreciate the information. At least I'll be forewarned. Guess we'll have to take taxis until we can get a car loan if that's the case.

Also wondering if my U.S debit card (Visa) will be accepted in most places in Dubai.

Thanks.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

justlooking said:


> My husband and I are moving to Dubai next week. From all that I've read, it'll be necessary for the family to rent a car for the first few months to get us back and forth to work and shopping, etc. We hope to buy a car after that as long as everything is going well.
> 
> My question is do I need a credit card to rent the car? I mean I have a debit Visa card and lots of money (well not lots, we are teachers) backing up that debit card, but a few years ago we did the whole cutting up the credit card thing because our debt was getting out of control. Now I use the debit for everything. But just had to rent a car in the U.S. for just a week and they wouldn't take the debit card or a cash deposit. I had to get my mom to rent it with her credit card. How embarassing.
> 
> ...


If it's a VISA debit then I think you should be fine, my HSBC UAE card is VISA debit and is widely accepted. I used it to hire a car in both UK and NZ recently.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They do not have credit system checks like the usa. Car rentals will go against your passport rather then your credit. They will get a copy of it.


----------



## tounzz (Jul 10, 2010)

I will tell my experience when I arrived in May. 

All car rental companies did not accept to provide a car to me without a credit card. I have presented my passport, debit card with a good balance. They even did not want to know the balance on my debit card. The rule was: I should give a credit card in addition to all other docs. 

So, I suggest you check with some companies and make sure about the current rules.

I can give you some names if needed.

Toni


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

tounzz said:


> I will tell my experience when I arrived in May.
> 
> All car rental companies did not accept to provide a car to me without a credit card. I have presented my passport, debit card with a good balance. They even did not want to know the balance on my debit card. The rule was: I should give a credit card in addition to all other docs.
> 
> ...


I had trouble using a MAESTRO debit card when I first got here but VISA was a different story.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Weird one, I've hired a car with no credit card - just paid cash.


----------



## nat_c (Mar 7, 2010)

I came in May spent a lot of time getting all the documents I needed to rent a car ready then decided to go and get one and I could not find ANYWHERE that would let me rent without a credit card. I have a VISA debit card and I was paying in cash anyway. 

The reason they said they needed a credit card was for Salik and for any fines that may be accrued. I even said I'd give them the 1000 AED in cash that they would take as an auth on my credit card and then they could give me the balance back at the end of the term but I couldn't find anywhere and tried loads of places.

Ended up losing my rag at many places and stomping out in a huff but in the end had to back down and get a credit card.

Credit cards are good if handled correctly however I wouldn't advise getting one if you have previously racked up lots of debt with one as I imagine it would be very very easy to do again in a country like this with tempation everywhere


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I needed a credit card as well when I rented a car. 

If you have previously had trouble managing debt and find yourself in a situation where you absolutely need to have a credit card, I would suggest that you pay off the amount on the card as soon as you spend it. Have a monthly budget and make sure that you do not spend a penny over on your credit card or through cash purchases. I spend everything on my credit card (with the exception of fuel for my car) but also pay off the balance in full each month. I set money aside just for the credit card and make sure that if I don't have the money to pay for it in cash at the particular moment in time, it also does not end up on the credit card.


----------



## sunderrajan pillay (Aug 7, 2010)

yes i need a credit card


----------



## xpatusa (May 8, 2010)

Companies like AVIS and Budget will require a credit card (not debit) in order for you to rent.
But there are plenty of smaller car rental companies that don't require a credit card (or a security deposit for that matter!)
Try Bid International. I've got a contact number for the guy in charge whose name is Vinay.
Super cheap prices and the car only has 6000km on it... What could be better?!?


----------

